# Eliica Rising



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Eight-wheeled electric car continues to pursue speed record and production.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Not a very practical car, but its just so cool......


----------



## Evan (Feb 20, 2008)

Sorry but is this a joke. That thing looks like some 5 yr old kids idea of a futuristic car.


----------



## BHall (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea, I am sure all 8 wheels have real good rolling resistance, not to mention plenty of scrub in the corners.

Brian


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

To each his own I guess. But this comming from a guy that actually likes the look of the citroen DS....lol


----------



## drivin98 (May 9, 2008)

Actually, this car works amazingly well and handles beautifully. There is something to be said for having a lot of rubber on the road. 

I kind of like the way it looks as well.


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

You tube it. I think it's pretty awesome on the strip.


----------



## Jordan (Oct 29, 2008)

It would suck pretty bad when it was time to change the tires $$$$$$$$.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Its an electric supercar, not really supposed to look normal or be affordable.


----------



## Weird Harold (Oct 4, 2008)

It reminds me of the Elf, but that was only 6 wheels.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tyrrell_P34


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm certainly partial to having more than 4 wheels on the ground, but only for off road traction. Seems like a waste for a high speed vehicle where you want low rolling resistance.


----------

